# LabView, puerto paralelo, motores a pasos



## Moguel (May 22, 2007)

Saludos a todos.

Tengo un pequeño problema. Realice un programa para mover dos motores unipolares a pasos por medio del puerto paralelo con Labview 7.1. El problema es que solo puedo mandar a la salida del puerto secuencias de 4 pulsos. Hice una secuencia pero esa secuencia contiene los 4pulsos (No logre solo poder mandar un pulso) , la secuencia la puedo repetir el numero de veces que quiera, pero siempre a la salida del puerto obtendre, 4,8,12,16,20,24 pulsos, obtendre puros multipos de cuatro, lo que quiero es poder mandar el numero de pulsos que yo quiera a la salida, por ejemplo indicarle en el programa al motor que avance 45 pulsos y no solo multiplos de cuatro.

Espero que me haya explicado y alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## biel ramon oliver (May 22, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y casi no se nada de electronica.
Con el profe, hemos hecho un circuito controlando dos motores paso a paso bipolares a traves del puerto paralelo, te paso la pagina que seguimos para tal programa
http://x-robotics.com/
 No se si te servira  paara aclarar tus dudas


----------



## Moguel (May 22, 2007)

Gracias por la paguina.

Pero bueno, yo ya tengo todo mi sistema montado, ya esta totalmente construido, mi unico problema es con el programa. Mi progrma solo sirve para mandar de 4 en 4 pulsos, quisiera hacerle una modificacion para poder, mandar cualquier cantidad de pulsos.

Gracias


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

Creo que en ese caso nos tendrias que mandar tu programa.


----------



## Moguel (May 23, 2007)

Saludos

Perdon por el mensaje de ayer, como ya casi salia de trabajar me equivoque.

Y lo que quise decir fue que hoy ponia el digrama a bloques de mi programa.

Espero que hoy si lo haya hecho bien.

Ahi.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## JAIME RODRIGUEZ (Ago 2, 2007)

hola.
te puedo ayudar si me envias tu programa, soy programador en labview y he realizado algunas aplicaciones con rs232 en aplicaciones de manejo de datos y control de equipos.


----------



## tyntia (Abr 18, 2008)

JAIME RODRIGUEZ dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> te puedo ayudar si me envias tu programa, soy programador en labview y he realizado algunas aplicaciones con rs232 en aplicaciones de manejo de datos y control de equipos.



Holas Jaime,   mi nombre es cynthia y estamos un grupo de amigos tratando de mover dos motores en labview7.1 (los motores uno es de 12 V y el otro es de 24 V ) para un proyecto que tenemos que hacer..., la verdad no sabemos mucho de labview y pues nos gustaria que si porfavor nos puedes ayudar.., lo que pasa es que cuando queremos tratar los motores por medio de la  aplicacion hay un retardo y nos gustaria que no lo tuviera o que fuera muy pequeño... es con el controlador del nxt de lego.... 

Ojala que pudieras ayudarnos.. y


muchas gracias...!


----------



## Juanxcho (May 3, 2010)

Buenas...
nunca e manejado labview y necesito controlar de 0° a 45°por puerto serial o usb , donde puedo conseguir informacion o tutoriales comunicasion...Gracias


----------



## qui_que_87 (Dic 6, 2010)

Juanxcho dijo:


> Buenas...
> nunca e manejado labview y necesito controlar de 0° a 45°por puerto serial o usb , donde puedo conseguir informacion o tutoriales comunicasion...Gracias



Hola juanxcho te paso una pagina donde hay informacion sobre comunicacion usb en labview con el pic18f4550.
http://uelectronika.blogspot.com/


----------



## Belencibiris (Ene 22, 2012)

JAIME RODRIGUEZ dijo:


> hola.
> te puedo ayudar si me envias tu programa, soy programador en labview y he realizado algunas aplicaciones con rs232 en aplicaciones de manejo de datos y control de equipos.



hola disculap necesito un programa que mediante labview pueda manipular a un motor trifasico soy electronica pero no se labview sera ke me puedes ayudar necesito controlar la velocidad (frecuencia) el arranque el paro y cambio de giro con puerto paralelo porfa ayudame te kedare eternamente agradecida...


----------



## yeseniatkd (May 2, 2012)

Quiero saber como se hace el hardware,para hacer el montaje de un motor pasoa paso ](velocidad y giro) con el microcontrolador 16f47j53, si alguno tiene los planos 'para hacer el montaje el cual voy a realizar en labview

gracias al que me pueda ayudar 
yesenia


----------



## lupio13 (May 18, 2012)

hola que tal, me gustaria que circuito seguir para poder controlar el motor paso a paso y con labview 10 o 11 de antemano si ya tienen el diaframa me encantaria que me lo pasaran porfa  
gracias


----------

